# Swann DVR CCTV help



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi all.

I have just had a Swann DVR4575 fitted with two cameras. I have an issue with motion record. It will record if the push facility (to my phone) is disabled, but will not record if it's enabled. Obviously I need both which is why I bought this system. 

I'm still waiting for Swann to come back re the above, but wondered if any of you have experienced this?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorted. Needed a firmware update


----------

